
Instinct - The easiest way to learn a musical instrument - stevederico
http://getinstinct.com/
======
RexM
This sounds pretty cool. I like the idea of having instant feedback shown to
you while you're playing a song.

I've always wanted to pick up the guitar. Maybe this will give me a reason to
buy a cheap starter guitar and actually give it a shot.

~~~
gcp
Too bad the site is a bit light on info.

FWIW, even if this turns out to be nothing, it's quite well possible to get
very good guitar lessons online. I started playing again after some years of
absence and I'm positively happy with the quality of some of the material.

~~~
kobkob
Try out JamStar. the ONLY working guitar app in the browser. Grab your guitar
(any guitar), using your line-in/mic. You can play any song in the catalog,
import your own guitar pro..and get realtime feedback! <http://JamStar.co>

